# الثروات المعدنية المتاحة في سيناء



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

الثروات المعدنية المتاحة في سيناء 

تعتبر سيناء من المناطق الغنية بالثروات المعدنية، التي تكّون القاعدة الأساسية للتصنيع والتنمية. وأهم الخامات التعدينية، هي: 

 البترول 
يعتبر البترول أهم موارد الثروة المعدنية الموجودة في سيناء . 

(1). نشاط البترول الخام 

يأتي إنتاج الزيت الخام في سيناء من حقول سدر وعسل ، ومطارمة ، وبلاعيم بحري. وبلغ أجمالي إنتاج الزيت الخام عام 93/1994م نحو 2.4 مليون طن، ويقدر احتياطي المنطقة بحوالي 237 مليون برميل من الزيت الخام والغازات. 

(2). نشاط التكرير والتصفية 

يوجد معمل صغير بمنطقة وادي فيران هو معمل وادي فيران، ويعمل حالياً بطاقة تقدر بنحو 400 ألف طن. 

الفحم: ويتوافر في كل من: 

1. "المغارة"،ويقدر احتياطية بحوالي 52 مليون طن. 

2. "عيون موسى"، ويقدر احتياطية بحوالي 40 مليون طن. 

3. شمال شرق "أبو زنيمة"،ويقدر احتياطية بحوالي 75 مليون طن. 

الكبريت: يوجد بين "العريش" و"رفح"، باحتياطي خام 30 مليون طن. 


المنجنيز: يوجد في منطقة " أم بجمة " التي تقع على مسافة 30 كيلو متراً من "أبو زنيمة"، وقد تم إنشاء مصنع لفيرو منجنيز بطاقة 15 ألف طن ومن المستهدف أن يصل إلي 35 ألف طن. 


النحاس: يوجد في عدة مناطق جنوب غرب سيناء (سرابيط، أبو صوير، أبو رديس، طرفه، فيران). 


الكاولين: وهو نوع من الطفلة من معدن "الكاولينيت" لونه أبيض، ويستخدم في صناعة الخزف والصيني والطوب الطفلي والأسمنت الأبيض. ويدخل في كثير من الصناعات الأخرى، ويوجد في عدة مناطق في أبو زنيمة وهضبة التيه (بين وادي أبوانسكر ورأس أم قطاتا وحتى نقب الدكنه) ويقدر احتياطيه بنحو 100 مليون طن. 


الرمال البيضاء: يوجد الخام في الشمال في "جبل الحلال" و"جبل المنشرح" و"جبل المنظور" و"وادي فيللي". وفي الجنوب يوجد في شمال شرق أبوزنيمة، وجبل الجنة. وتبلغ الاحتياطات مليارات الأطنان ويتميز خامها بنسبة نقاوة عالية، وتصل نسبة السيليكا فيه إلى نحو 99% وهي تدخل في صناعة الزجاج والكريستال. 

كلوريد الصوديوم: وهو ملح الطعام، ويتم الحصول عليه بواسطة البخر الشمسي، ومن البحيرات الضحلة. 

 الطفلة الكربونية: وهي رواسب طبيعية تحتوي على مواد كربونية فحمية، توجد في"الطيبة" شرق أبو زنيمة، وتستخدم كوقود في محطات توليد الكهرباء وتصنيع الأسمنت. ويبلغ احتياطيها نحو 75 مليون طن في الكيلومتر المربع. 

الالبيتيت: وهو صخر ناري يستخدم في صناعة الخزف والصيني والحراريات والأدوية، ويوجد في"وادي الطر" شمال شرم الشيخ. ويقدر احتياطيه بنحو 26 مليون طن. 


 البنتونيت: وله أهمية اقتصادية في عمليات حفر آبار البترول والمياه الجوفية، ويوجد بين "عيون موسى" و"رأس سدر" . ويقدر الاحتياطي منه بمئات الملايين من الأطنان.


الجبس: ويستخدم في أغراض البناء والتشييد، ويوجد في "رأس ملعب" باحتياطي قدره نحو 200 مليون طن، وفي "وادي الريان" باحتياطي نحو 16 مليون طن. 


أحجار الزينة: كالجرنيت والرخام والألبستر، وتوجد خاماتها في كل من "وادي السد"، و"وادي الزغرة" جنوب غرب خليج العقبة، و"وادي غرندل"، و"وادي النصيرة " شرق خليج السويس.


----------



## هاني عفيفي (5 يوليو 2006)

معلومات مهمة جدا اول مرة اعرفها عن بلدي ياترى دة بيروح فين 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدة شيخون (29 يناير 2008)

معلومات جيدة نشكركم


----------

